# Necesito software de control para puerto serial



## led_led (Ene 3, 2007)

Hola amigos, será posible que me puedan ayudar.  Necesito un programa para PC en el cual puedacontrolar el puerto serial, es decir, en forma amistosa, enviar y recibir información con la que pueda visualizar en este software del PC. Por favor, si alguien tiene idea de un software se lo agradeceria


----------



## Aristides (Ene 5, 2007)

De este sitio podés bajar una macro de EXCEL, que te permite directamente pasar a una hoja de datos hasta 10 columnas de datos por vez, desde el microcontrolador:

http://www.parallax.com/html_pages/downloads/software/software_basic_stamp.asp

"StampO Real-Time Data Acquisition for Microsoft Excel (Espanol) Version:  1.0 provides spreadsheet-based real-time data acquisition through this Excel add-in program which provides a BASIC Stamp interface to the serial port.  Note: Office/Excel 2000 or higher is required."


----------



## led_led (Ene 8, 2007)

tenes algun circuito que me pueda servir


----------



## Aristides (Ene 8, 2007)

En la publicación N&V "Column #89: Data Exchange with Visual Basic", tenés un ejemplo, está en:

http://www.parallax.com/html_pages/downloads/nvcolumns/Nuts_Volts_Downloads_V3.asp


----------

